# I cant catch a northern to save my life



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I am in some need of some serious help. I have been to yuba 4 times this ice fishing season and haven't caught 1 northern. Could someone give me some tips please. I fished the same place i catch them in the summer without a bite. Thanks in Advance, PM me if you would like. I dont know what jigs, baits, area or style of jigging


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Lion -- where are you fishing?


We tried it Saturday with everyone else. We opted to fish a spot that looked like nobody else had fished at all. Maybe try getting away from the crowds and try a spot that hasn't been fished to death?

We got our fish on the bait rod -- just a bait hook and a hunk of cut chub. The jigging rods didn't get any action. We were fishing on West Beach -- probably the most un-fished area of the lake right now.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't have any tips for you guys, but wanted to share a picture of one that a friend of mine brought into my shop last week. I won't tell you the story because it would seriously make hard core fisherman sick. I'll just say that he's got the luck that we all wished we had and leave it at that.

This fish is 44" long and weighed 24 pounds.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Whoa.


----------



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow thats a nice fish


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh my holy crap!!!
(Name that movie)


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That's a real nice pike! I've been craving a nice northern fillet for awhile now. I gotta get out on the ice sometime soon!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought the same thing Mavis. You can imagine how excited he was/is about it.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

So just a piece of cut chub on a hook? How far off the bottom? I have never tried to get them through the ice, but I kinda have the itch right now.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Utah is crazy with there jigging...I would drop a 6" shiner with a medium sized treble hook any where in that lake roughly 2-3' off the bottom. I have been out there a few time this year and it has paid off. The other part is these fish travel...What I mean by that is that if they aren't there now they will be so drill some holes, fire up the grill, have a drink and hold tight. Sun up to sun down. Wish you all the best.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

lionhunter said:


> I am in  some need of some serious help. I have been to yuba 4 times this ice fishing season and haven't caught 1 northern. Could someone give me some tips please. I fished the same place i catch them in the summer without a bite. Thanks in Advance, PM me if you would like. I dont know what jigs, baits, area or style of jigging


Maybe if you'd call your buddys up every once and a while when you come into town Mark they can give ya some pointers!! that texan water has gone to your head...O*--


----------

